# Winter Wahoo East Gulf



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

The upcoming weekend is looking good and we are going to head out for some grouper. Would like to try and get one of those fabled winter wahoo that hangs around towards the Madison Swanson. We will be out that way catching some amberjack and in shallower getting some grouper and figured we might give it a try. Maybe some tips from some people that have done it before.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Don't forget ypu can't go into Madison until may


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

syrupdawg said:


> The upcoming weekend is looking good and we are going to head out for some grouper. Would like to try and get one of those fabled winter wahoo that hangs around towards the Madison Swanson. We will be out that way catching some amberjack and in shallower getting some grouper and figured we might give it a try. Maybe some tips from some people that have done it before.


 
GOOD LUCK:thumbsup:

This is the last weekend of deer hunting of ALABAMA so i guess i will have to hold off one more weekend :

Hope you catch them up .


----------

